# As entradas mais favoráveis a neve. Quais são ?



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2012 às 23:25)

Quais são as condições ideias para que neve como nevava há 20 anos. Não digo cotas baixas visto serem situações excepcionais, mas sim médias/altas, dantes as serras mantinham a neve durante dias ou mesmo meses actualmente já nada disso se passa, ou porque neva pouco ou porque faz calor a mais podem ser uma das causas ou até as duas.

Tecnicamente, quais são as entradas mais favoráveis para se ter neve considerável nos locais habituais ?


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2012 às 23:32)

São de N ou NW, havia muito disso nos invernos da decada de 70.

Nessa altura a AMO era negativa, no inverno a zonal estava mais a sul e em Portugal as tempestades Atlanticas eram mais comuns...tinhas periodos de SW´s com muita chuva, seguidos de entradas de NW/N com muita neve.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2012 às 23:39)

Bom tópico!

*NW for sure!* 

São situações como a de hoje, mas com muito mais actividade pós frontal que poderiam trazer a Portugal neve em quantidade assinalável! De N ou NE nem pensar! Essas são boas para o norte de Espanha, nomeadamente a cara norte da Cordilheira Cantábrica, Pirinéus e Cantábrico Oriental, cá não chega nada, tem havido algumas nos últimos anos. 

Outra questão que o Mário levantou e a meu ver bem é a manutenção na neve nos terras altas, aí a resposta estará na migração cada vez mais vincada do AA para norte e do jet-stream, com geopotenciais muito elevados (como este ano) cada vez mais frequentes, sem grandes períodos de sucessivas passagens de perturbações polares, cada vez mais pontuais! Este ano é um exemplo o AA esteve até agora em posições mais próprias de Verão que de Inverno, nem neve, nem chuva, nem nada! =(


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2012 às 23:44)

Algo deste género:


----------



## Paulo H (15 Jan 2012 às 23:49)

Para que a neve se mantenha, não bastam boas entradas de NW que deixem bastante precipitação sólida.. É também necessário que após o "pós-frontal" continuem noites frias, que tornem a neve dura. Com umas quantas noites abaixo de zero seguidas, sem nevoeiros, baixa %HR a neve dura muito mais tempo..


----------



## João Sousa (16 Jan 2012 às 00:04)

Eu tenho uma opinião um pouco destoante do padrão que aqui tem sido dado. Eu penso que as entradas que favorecem mais situações de neve prolongada são normalmente do quadrante nordeste. Porquê?
A minha posição é sustentada pela experiência que tenho aqui na encosta sudeste da Serra da Estrela, onde as entradas de noroeste não favorecem, uma vez que leva sempre ao fenómeno do efeito de fohen, que leva a cotas bem mais elevadas, comparativamente com a encosta norte e noroeste. Para além de que as entradas de nordeste, normalmente são mais frias e situações bem mais prolongadas no tempo, o que potência o endurecimento da neve e com isso a perpetuação desta.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2012 às 00:05)

Noroeste!
Frias e húmidas!
Seguidas de uma bela geada para que a neve se mantenha nas serras por mais de uma semana. 






É caso para: _Volta Helena, estás perdoada!_


----------



## cova beira (16 Jan 2012 às 20:33)

acho que vocês estão a confundir direcção do vento com o tipo de entrada

normalmente as melhores entradas para ver neve em cotas baixas são continentais, desta forma teremos frio suficiente e menos humidade, os maiores nevões aqui na região são produzidos pelo choque de massas,o frio normalmente já instalado por uma entrada continental anterior e posterior entrada de sul ou oeste com ventos de leste

entradas de noroeste vindas do atlântico norte necessitam de isos a rondar os -4 para termos neve a rondar os 400 500 metros 

nevões de 1987 2006 2009 9 Janeiro  2010 e 2011 nenhum foi com entrada de noroeste

um bom nevão com entrada de noroeste foi o de 1994 mas é um dos poucos nos últimos anos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










um bom exemplo de entrada de oeste com frio acumulado e vento leste é o nevão de 1991 penso que as cartas são estas do dia 12 de fevereiro apesar de no tópico aqui do meteopt as fotos estarem referidas ao dia 11

















isto é que é um nevão a serio com acumulações de 50 cm


----------



## ACalado (16 Jan 2012 às 20:53)

cova beira disse:


> acho que vocês estão a confundir direcção do vento com o tipo de entrada
> 
> normalmente as melhores entradas para ver neve em cotas baixas são continentais, desta forma teremos frio suficiente e menos humidade, os maiores nevões aqui na região são produzidos pelo choque de massas,o frio normalmente já instalado por uma entrada continental anterior e posterior entrada de sul ou oeste com ventos de leste
> 
> ...



Como estas dificilmente vamos novamente ter tal como o Nevão do Carnaval de 95 salvo erro...


----------



## Norther (16 Jan 2012 às 21:56)

Também concordo Cova Beira, pelo menos aqui para a Cova da Beira, entrada de ar frio continental ou siberiana 2 ou 3 dias antes de uma entrada de uma depressão de W ou SW e com a continuidade de ventos de leste frios e secos.
Porque se vem de N NW por aqui costuma fazer o efeito fohen e a precipitação metade dela fica no norte de Espanha e Portugal e na face norte da Serra da Estrela, ainda neste domingo eu vi isso, nevou mais na face norte da Serra do que na sul, e entrada só continental só favorece no frio porque a precipitação costuma ser muito escassa.


----------



## irpsit (16 Jan 2012 às 22:02)

Antes de teres o teu padrão em Portugal com mais neve, também aqui na Islandia precisámos de regressar aos invernos do "antigamente".

Aqui neva bem mesmo nos invernos recentes, mas muito menos do que antes, e os glaciares estão a retroceder muito rápido.

Este inverno aqui na Islandia a acumulação chegou aos 70cm, mas já está a desaparecer. Antigamente podia chegar aos 2 metros e mantinha-se. O mesmo se passa em Portugal. Agora a neve nas serras é coisa de uns dias, antigamente eram várias semanas seguidas.

Isto para dizer que não é só o padrão da jet e do atlântico que tem que ser propício, mas a temperatura global tem que baixar, a temperatura dos oceanos tem que baixar, para que essas entradas resultem facilmente em neve como acontecia antes dos anos 80.



Mário Barros disse:


> Quais são as condições ideias para que neve como nevava há 20 anos. Não digo cotas baixas visto serem situações excepcionais, mas sim médias/altas, dantes as serras mantinham a neve durante dias ou mesmo meses actualmente já nada disso se passa, ou porque neva pouco ou porque faz calor a mais podem ser uma das causas ou até as duas.
> 
> Tecnicamente, quais são as entradas mais favoráveis para se ter neve considerável nos locais habituais ?


----------



## João Sousa (16 Jan 2012 às 22:08)

cova beira disse:


> acho que vocês estão a confundir direcção do vento com o tipo de entrada
> 
> normalmente as melhores entradas para ver neve em cotas baixas são continentais, desta forma teremos frio suficiente e menos humidade, os maiores nevões aqui na região são produzidos pelo choque de massas,o frio normalmente já instalado por uma entrada continental anterior e posterior entrada de sul ou oeste com ventos de leste
> 
> ...



Ainda me lembro, tinha apenas 9 anos! Também tenho fotos desse memorável dia! Não sei se lembram, mas coincidiu com o dia de Carnaval. Sim, também acredito que proximamente não teremos um evento com esta magnitude. Infelizmente!
Abraço


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Jan 2012 às 22:23)

spiritmind disse:


> Como estas dificilmente vamos novamente ter tal como o Nevão do Carnaval de 95 salvo erro...



Não, Spiritmind, a informação correta é a do Cova da Beira, foi na terça-feira de carnaval de 1991. Há várias fotografias deste evento, incluindo em folhetos do turismo e postais, que mostram, a "olhómetro" acumulações superiores a 30 cm no centro da cidade, por volta dos 700 m de altitude.

Esta foi tirada da janela do meu quarto a meio da manhã de quarta-feira.





A neve na quinta por detrás da minha casa, apesar de apenas a 560 m de altitude, como está virada a norte, conservou neve por quase 15 dias, pois a este nevão seguiu-se um período de tempo seco e relativamente frio.

No entanto, recordo-me de um nevão ainda com mais neve e, curiosamente, também num carnaval. Recordo-me de ter ido ver um Sp.Covilhã-Académica, ao velhinho Santos Pinto, e de ter começado a nevar durante o jogo. Isto na tarde de domingo de carnaval. Só parou de nevar na terça-feira! Penso que terá sido por volta de 1981, mas não tenho a certeza, pois já foi há muito tempo e teria uns 7 anos, mais ou menos, por essa altura.

Encontrei a foto seguinte que, provavelmente, foi desse nevão:


----------



## Iceberg (16 Jan 2012 às 22:42)

Excelente tópico, Mário Barros, são estes temas e discussões que contribuem para um forum ainda mais activo. Vou por isso dar a minha contribuição num tema que me faz reflectir e muitas vezes divergir entre a emoção de ler relatos de outras décadas e a esperança versus angústia de podermos ter (ou não) situações semelhantes no futuro.

Vou utilizar tópicos para a leitura não ser tão cansativa:

- Para ter neve a cotas médias em Portugal e esta manter-se durante algum tempo nas serras é necessário um elemento que nos últimos anos muito tem andado arredado da Iberia: uma siberiana digna desse nome. Sem dias (ou semanas) persistentes de ar frio de leste (preferencialmente com origem no leste europeu), seguidas ou intercaladas com depressões atlânticas (NW, W ou SW), é difícil ocorrer nevadas em Portugal. É necessário primeiro existir ar frio instalado e que seja de difícil rápida remoção pela precipitação quando ela chegar. Todos os episódios de neve a cotas baixas em Portugal que presenciei tiveram como antecedentes dias ou semanas de muito frio de leste ou nordeste em Portugal.

Então porque razão não neva em Portugal como nas décadas de 40, 50, 60 e 70 ? O que mudou desde então até aos nossos dias ?

- Aquecimento (humano ou natural); desde os anos 80 indiscutivelmente as temperaturas estão mais altas;
- Anticiclones subtropicais a latitudes mais altas;
- Ausência de siberianas ou outras entradas frias duradouras de leste, nordeste ou norte;
- Pós-frontais fraquíssimos (este é um dos fenómenos que mais me intriga: lembro-me em criança de após a passagem de uma frente termos três ou quatro dias de aguaceiros bem formados, intensos e regulares, as próprias previsões do IM davam aguaceiros, aguaceiros e aguaceiros, e agora isso nunca acontece, passa a frente e aguaceiros são raros e fracos);
- Irradiação nocturna menos intensa;
- Dificuldade acrescida em existirem bloqueios no Atlântico (excesso de zonal e anticiclones subtropicais).

Sabiam que na Pequena Idade do Gelo a Serra do Marão (a poucos kms do Porto) tinha neve todo o ano, inclusivamente em Julho e Agosto ... !? Agora, nem no Inverno consegue acumular neve.

Sabiam que nessa mesma Idade do Gelo, existem relatos de pelo menos num determinado ano ter nevado sete vezes em Lisboa !?

Sabiam que no nordeste transmontano (relatos do meu pai), no Inverno formavam-se facilmente lagos de gelo com uma espessura de um palmo, dificilmente quebráveis com pedras, e quando um desses blocos se partia e se colocava num caminho rural, ficava sem derreter semanas seguidas !

Enfim, outros tempos, outras emoções, outra realidade.

O mundo meteorólogico entretanto mudou muito, mas como as mudanças são inevitáveis, pode ser que num futuro mais ou menos próximo, elas retornem a padrões anteriores, e talvez mesmo de uma forma mais ou menos abrupta.

Resta a nós e às futuras gerações continuarmos todos a acompanhar, relatar, analisar, prever e vibrar com esta maravilhosa meteorologia. Todos os dias, na esperança de novas emoções.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jan 2012 às 22:46)

Norther disse:


> Também concordo Cova Beira, pelo menos aqui para a Cova da Beira, entrada de ar frio continental ou siberiana 2 ou 3 dias antes de uma entrada de uma depressão de W ou SW e com a continuidade de ventos de leste frios e secos.
> Porque se vem de N NW por aqui costuma fazer o efeito fohen e a precipitação metade dela fica no norte de Espanha e Portugal e na face norte da Serra da Estrela, ainda neste domingo eu vi isso, nevou mais na face norte da Serra do que na sul, e entrada só continental só favorece no frio porque a precipitação costuma ser muito escassa.



Realmente, têm ambos razão.. Nas entradas de noroeste o efeito fohen é mais penalizador na vertente SE da serra da estrela. Não é por acaso que neste evento, loriga, seia e gouveia tiveram neve a cotas mais baixas. Manteigas acho que não é muito influenciada pelo sentido do vento.. E por exemplo, na vertente norte da gardunha também a cota foi mais baixa e com mais acumulação.

Aqui na minha cidade, de que me lembre, a neve ou vem em pós-frontais suficientemente fortes para que precipite sem que as nuvens se desfaçam ao chegar cá. Ou então entradas de NE (a maioria), mas com pouca precipitação. Com entradas de noroeste a nevar desde o princípio, penso que só em 1981 ou 1983, e lembro-me que havia bastante frio instalado, pois os vizinhos subiam de pé no gelo da sua piscina.

Aqui, embora seja uma região plana, mesmo assim é mais beneficiada a nível de frio com precipitação por eventos que cheguem de SW com frio acumulado. Mas neste caso, não se deve directamente ao efeito fohen, deve-se a que se a precipitação vier de Noroeste, vem já enfraquecida pelas barreiras de condensação à volta nas montanhas (estrela, gardunha, açor, alvéolos, muradal)!

Cada região tem os seus "de que"! Mas claro que falamos de situações limite nas cotas. Esquecendo as cotas, o que traz mais precipitação são sempre entradas atlânticas, logo, para o alto da estrela são as mais importantes em termos de neve acumulada. Mas também se falarmos em condições que favoreçam o congelamento da camada de neve e sua manutenção por semanas, com dias secos e sem nevoeiro, serão certamente situações com entrada de ar continental.


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2012 às 20:00)

Sem querer perturbar muito o tópico acrescento duas coisas.

Primeiro, mesmo só tendo 30 anos lembro-me na minha infância das geadas a dias seguidos na cidade do Porto, e eram geadas que colocavam as paragens de autocarros todas cheias de gelo. Hoje em dia, às vezes nem uma geada decente existe no ano inteiro. Portanto, esse aquecimento desde a Pequena Idade do Gelo, tem ocorrido ao longo dos últimos 200 anos. E infelizmente cada vez a neve é mais rara.

Segundo ponto: o aquecimento por vezes não se nota muito na nossa vida mas nota-se nos glaciares. Eu em 3 anos que estou na Islândia já dá para ver os glaciares a recuar, nunca pensava que tal fosse possível, mas realmente quando se fala que os glaciares recuam 200 metros por ano, é compreensível que essas mudanças se vejam claramente. Por outro lado, aquando da Pequena Idade do Gelo, o arrefecimento também foi rápido, as pessoas falavam no avanço dos glaciares de ano para ano. E posso dizer, mais uma vez o exemplo da Islândia, aquando da colonização, há 1000 anos atrás, eram crescidos cereais como trigo e outros aqui, hoje é impossível, mesmo impossível.


----------



## Norther (17 Jan 2012 às 21:00)

irpsit disse:


> Sem querer perturbar muito o tópico acrescento duas coisas.
> 
> Primeiro, mesmo só tendo 30 anos lembro-me na minha infância das geadas a dias seguidos na cidade do Porto, e eram geadas que colocavam as paragens de autocarros todas cheias de gelo. Hoje em dia, às vezes nem uma geada decente existe no ano inteiro. Portanto, esse aquecimento desde a Pequena Idade do Gelo, tem ocorrido ao longo dos últimos 200 anos. E infelizmente cada vez a neve é mais rara.
> 
> Segundo ponto: o aquecimento por vezes não se nota muito na nossa vida mas nota-se nos glaciares. Eu em 3 anos que estou na Islândia já dá para ver os glaciares a recuar, nunca pensava que tal fosse possível, mas realmente quando se fala que os glaciares recuam 200 metros por ano, é compreensível que essas mudanças se vejam claramente. Por outro lado, aquando da Pequena Idade do Gelo, o arrefecimento também foi rápido, as pessoas falavam no avanço dos glaciares de ano para ano. E posso dizer, mais uma vez o exemplo da Islândia, aquando da colonização, há 1000 anos atrás, eram crescidos cereais como trigo e outros aqui, hoje é impossível, mesmo impossível.




Pelo que sabemos o planeta teve períodos de aquecimento e arrefecimento e nunca se sabe se daqui a poucos anos por ai se possa dar os cereais e logo depois uma era glaciar. Será sempre uma incógnita porque á imensos factores que influenciam o clima e que nós ainda estamos longe de prever, isto é que me fascina


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2012 às 11:19)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Não, Spiritmind, a informação correta é a do Cova da Beira, foi na terça-feira de carnaval de 1991. Há várias fotografias deste evento, incluindo em folhetos do turismo e postais, que mostram, a "olhómetro" acumulações superiores a 30 cm no centro da cidade, por volta dos 700 m de altitude.
> 
> Esta foi tirada da janela do meu quarto a meio da manhã de quarta-feira.
> 
> ...



Então é isso Carnaval de 91 eu lembro-me tinha 10 anitos fiz umas descidas de saco de plástico na descida do cemitério até ao Pelourinho  na minha rua lembro-me que haviam carros que não se conseguiam abrir as portas... eu tenho filmagens desse dia que o meu Pai fez vou tentar recupera-las pois estão numa VHF danificada... 
Essa foto do Hospital está fantástica se foi em 1981 ai tinha uns meses


----------



## RMira (28 Jan 2012 às 10:50)

cova beira disse:


> um bom nevão com entrada de noroeste foi o de 1994 mas é um dos poucos nos últimos anos



Bons dias, ao ver este tópico relembrei-me um dia que sempre me ficou na memória, com 13 anos ia para a escola em Setúbal, levantei-me, olhei pela janela e ainda estava bastante escuro (eram 7h), vi alguns pequenos montes de coisas brancas junto à estrada, quando sai, perto das 8h já não havia nada...achei estranho mas fiquei até hoje a matutar no que poderia ter sido aquilo...olhando para esta carta, fui ver a carta de 4 de Fevereiro às 0UTC e afinal deverá mesmo ter nevado em Setúbal em 1994...aquilo deveria ter sido neve que caiu de noite...

Que acham?






Fonte: Meteociel


----------



## David sf (28 Jan 2012 às 11:06)

mirones disse:


> Bons dias, ao ver este tópico relembrei-me um dia que sempre me ficou na memória, com 13 anos ia para a escola em Setúbal, levantei-me, olhei pela janela e ainda estava bastante escuro (eram 7h), vi alguns pequenos montes de coisas brancas junto à estrada, quando sai, perto das 8h já não havia nada...achei estranho mas fiquei até hoje a matutar no que poderia ter sido aquilo...olhando para esta carta, fui ver a carta de 4 de Fevereiro às 0UTC e afinal deverá mesmo ter nevado em Setúbal em 1994...aquilo deveria ter sido neve que caiu de noite...
> 
> Que acham?



Foi granizo, montes de granizo, estava eu na 4ª classe e não tivemos aulas de manhã, os professores deixaram-nos vir para o recreio brincar com o granizo que havia caído de madrugada.


----------

